# Packages problem



## levins (Nov 23, 2010)

After compiling some applications from ports i make packages and copy removable drive. When install FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE again and install that packages all work ok. When run portversion show me that it is necessary upgrade for versions of applications that are already installed in that version. Does anyone have maybe some advice?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2010)

Please show pkg_info and portversion -vl'<' output.


----------

